# Sylvia Brown



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

A lot of strange stuff has been happening around our house lately. Jason and I live in my grandparents farm house (they have both passed on). My grandmother passed away in the house. I really don't think she ever left. Her passion was cooking and baking - frequently we come home to find her recipes laying on the counter or the drawer with the baking supplies in, wide open. I've often thought I could see her and sometimes even hear her. Probably the most crazy thing is, though, I was flying in the helicopter for work a few weeks ago - we wear flight suits and I always wear my helicopter pin on my collar. Have worn it for years. That particular day, we picked up a gentleman by the name of Les - when we got to the hospital, a nurse commented that "you are flying upside down" meaning my pin was upside down (had NEVER done that before). When we got back to our base, my partner commented on the same thing - the pin was upside down again. Also, during the flight, it felt like someone was touching my left hand and pulling on my flight suit. I called home and found out that my grandmothers' brother, Les, had died that day and that he was in the military (flew helicopters).

To the point of my topic, this past weekend, Jason and I went to see Sylvia Brown (the psychic) speak. It was incredible. I didn't really ever know if I believed in things like this, but was amazed. Many people in the audience were asking questions and getting incredible answers. One gentleman asked about his 7 y/o daughter who was murdered - if the case would ever be solved. Sylvia just said, "Jeff did it". The man started crying - he said that Jeff was one of the suspects but they couldn't find enough evidence to convict. Sylvia guided him to where the evidence was. I don't know if it worked out, but was eerily accurate.

When I went to have my book (yep, purchased a book) signed, I asked if she could tell me anything about my pin.....just that simple. She said, "your grandma "Elise" (her name was Eloise) was watching out for you that day - she was worried about her family being in an aircraft because Leslie had been in some kind of aircraft accident." I couldn't help but cry - she knew my grandmas' name, or so close I counted it, and knew about the aircraft and her brothers name. I didn't tell her any of it, just asked about a pin. I always knew grandma was with me - according to what I've learned, my grandma is one of my angels. She isn't my spirit guide, but one of my angels. Angels are more "visible" - they do things that you will notice. Spirit guides are more "verbal" you may hear them. I did find out that I have a spirit guide, I still can't figure out her name yet, but since talking to Sylvia have heard my guide chatting up a storm.

Does anyone else have any similar experiences? I'm a little freaked out by the whole thing and would love to hear other stories.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 5, 2011)

Totally fascinating. It's pretty awesome. I haven't had the same experiences but have long believed that we have others around us guiding and protecting us. I would love to hear others experiences.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 5, 2011)

I have never seen her in person but have seen her on tv and she seems to be the real deal Your story gave me chills


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 5, 2011)

OK better get my flame suit on, I too beleive. When my first husband was killed he came to me in the night and said all was well. When my Mom passed she too came to me in the night and said she was in a better place as she had been suffering.

When we moved to this house there was a spirit here. Only the dogs could see or feel this spirit, my kids were still little. One night while the electric was out due to a snow storm my lab, periness mix was staring at the ceiling something she did a lot of the times as she could see the spirit. since the electric was out we were sitting around playing cards by candle light in front of the wood stove. The table we were using was a glass top balanced on a pedestal, if you put too much pressure on any end it would flip, so we all knew not to put our elbows on or push anywhere. Well out of the blue someone picked up our dog the 120lb lab mix and put in the middle of the table, she was whining, and still looking up, and it was obvious she didn't jump, it looked like she was picked up from underneath and set on the table just so it didn't tip over. Well whatever spirit it was has since moved on, no more unusal activity, and that dog is long gone, but our new dogs never notice any spirits. But I do believe. Also for another story, I believe in good and evil, when I was a child I saw the devil, and he didn't look like the pictures you see in books, it was the night before I was to be babtisted. Real scary. If you see evil, then there must be good.


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

According to her books, there is no "heck". She describes living on this Earth as "heck" and that anything beyond this is a better place. She also doesn't believe that a God of goodness (like I believe in, but understand that some do not believe in God) wouldn't punish people He created to an eternity of "heck", but simply takes these dark spirits and puts them back into human form to live another lifetime on Earth with the chance at redeeming themselves. I guess a do-over of sorts?!

As for the candle Riverrose....that could be a really accurate thing. Sylvia says that candles are a doorway for spirits to enter - they must hate flourescent lights I guess. It's something to do with the energy from what I remember from her lecture. Even her spirit guide, Francine, comes more frequently when candles are burning.

Ok...so I'm rambling, but I'm enthralled and just read the chapter on Spirit Guides - I guess everyone of us who "goes to a better place" will have someone to look over as their spirit guide before then advancing to the upper stages of Heaven. Here I was kind of hoping that my afterlife would be a vacation, I guess retirement is quite a few years away LOL. I also hope I get an easy person to guide.....I know of some people who would really be a big job.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW, thats really good info on the candles. Also when I was a child I wanted to be babtisted in the church, the night before the electric was also off, but not out, I had a candle lite, when the bad spirit appeared I grabbed the bible beside my bed and turned on the light and it was gone! Thanks for the explaination, as it has been over 50 years and has still eluded me.


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

It is the same reason, again according to Sylvia, why they light candles in churches. We go to church to ask the spirit (whatever your religion or whatever you call that spirit) for a multitude of things like relief of pain, forgiveness, etc... Somewhere along the line, they found out that it was easier for these spirits to enter when there were candles lighted. It is along those same lines that we "light a candle for those departed". It is encouraging them to be present and watch over us I guess.


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 5, 2011)

OH COOL ! Don't be freaked out, you are so lucky to have felt the contact with your grandma, I wish so bad I could hear from my mom.

I think that is one of the most wonderful experiences you could have in your lifetime. Treasure it !

Actually I did "hear" from my mom, once A while after she passed away (and she did NOT want to die), she came to me in a dream, she was sitting in a chair with a smile on her face and I knew then that she had passed over and she was happy.


----------



## ohmt (Dec 5, 2011)

My mother met with a psychic from the twin cities (minneapolis/st paul)-i don't remember the lady's name, but she had a 1 hour session with her out of curiosity and came out in tears. The psychic knew things no one else could have possibly known. My mom was hoping that she would get to hear things from her own relatives that had passed, but my step dads brother who had died the previous year took over. He had a lot to say and even warned my mother about my cousin doing drugs and told my mom to keep an eye on my grandpa's diabetes medication. My mother thought it meant to make sure he was taking it, but he had a heart attack the next summer that his doctor said was most likely due to his diabetic medication. Her grandmother did send a message that she was honored that my mother named her youngest child after her and that she was "spicy" just like her. My grandpa always joked that he often called her "spicy" so it was neat that the psychic had said it. Would have been a big coincidence if she was making stuff up.

There was a lot of other things as well that I won't get into as it was very personal, but my mother said it was definitely an amazing experience. I still have my doubts, but i'd love to visit with a respectable psychic one day


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 5, 2011)

2minis4us said:


> OH COOL ! Don't be freaked out, you are so lucky to have felt the contact with your grandma, I wish so bad I could hear from my mom.
> 
> I think that is one of the most wonderful experiences you could have in your lifetime. Treasure it !
> 
> Actually I did "hear" from my mom, once A while after she passed away (and she did NOT want to die), she came to me in a dream, she was sitting in a chair with a smile on her face and I knew then that she had passed over and she was happy.


That is similar to what I experienced with my Mom, she came to me after three nights passing and stood at the end of my bed, and told me she was in a better place. Awsome to know someone else has had this experience, and I"m not alone.


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

It sounds as though your mothers', much like my grandma, are angels in our lives. Angels are more visible and watch over and help protect us. Spirit guides help direct us and give us information - the chapter I'm reading describes Spirit guides as the "voices in our heads". Like "why did I wear my seatbelt the day that I had the car accident?" or "why did I pick this road to drive to town today?" I honestly know it sounds kind of crazy, but the "voice in your head" is quite possibly a real thing such as a guide directing your life. It says that these guides often sound like a buzzing noise or "chipmunk chatter", but if you focus on this noise you can often bring the noise to mean something........

I'm still creeping myself out a little, so not sure how much more I'll read tonight, but I guess it's a good thing to see different perspectives on life no matter if you believe or not.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 6, 2011)

THe one thing that makes me sad about this subject is that while I do believe there are people who truly possess this gift I also believe there are many more who claim to and take advantage of and hurt people

I find it such a disgusting thing to do to use power that others have a true gift that can bring such joy and relief to others and manipulate it to make yourself look more important. I think us long timers can remember some great examples of such

That said I do believe that some of us are blessed to have those looking out for us always and it is a wonderful thing!

Now Adam.. get to baking sounds like she would really like you to give it a try


----------



## Leeana (Dec 6, 2011)

My co worker is one and we work together in a nursing home / assisted living facility - so you can imagine. I actually worked with her last night and she came in from her break (she was outside) and asked if we had a "Billie" who lived here, well we did at one point and she had passed away last year. She told me how she was sitting outside with her and they talked about fishing ext (Billie liked to fish, and was barried with her fishing rod) and the oddest thing - this was just after 6:00 at night, and every night at 6:00 Billie would go outside to smoke, well when my co worker came back in...I could smell cigarette smoke and she does NOT smoke.


----------



## Genie (Dec 6, 2011)

I have had more than one strange event that makes me a believer.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 6, 2011)

When I lived in Oregon, I had several different experiences with spirits. A few times I have felt a hand on my shoulder or my cheek...in a gentle loving way...and I truly believe it belongs to my grandfather. I have felt presences in the room with me, but have not seen anyone.

When I was working at the cleaners, there was a spirit there who I think was a mischievious child who liked to play jokes. This same spirit also went to the grocery store at night and would play jokes there as well. Several people have "seen" the things this spirit has done.

About 4 yrs ago, I had a friend who I considered a close friend even tho we had never met in person. Her mother was dying and one morning at about 4 AM I woke up and had a feeling, so I texted my friend and asked if she was OK...She answered me "how did you know I was not OK?"...her mother has JUST died. The next day, I "heard" her mother come to me and ask me to "take care of her daughter". I told her I would. I stayed pretty close to my friend and always remembered her on her mother's "anniversary" until she was with her new partner and I let her go. I feel like she is "Ok" now. I think I would feel it if she were not.

Since moving to Florida, the only things that have happened are my phone being "possessed"...It would randomly text or post FB messages when I was not even near my phone (like at night). After I got a new phone it stopped...but just recently my computer started acting funny...the CD flap would open and close on its own and I had not touched it in months!

I think once you allow yourself to be open to experience things, you notice them more often. I think everyone has the "gift" on some level, but so many are closed off or just not aware, so things get missed or explained away as coincidence or "my imagination".

I think that it is awesome that you are allowing yourself to be open to your experiences with spirits Adam! Embrace it...it truly is a gift!


----------



## alongman (Dec 6, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> Now Adam.. get to baking sounds like she would really like you to give it a try


After Jason and I ate supper last evening (I cooked), he told me HE was going to bake. This is somewhat odd in that he likes to bake just doesn't do it very often. I was sitting in the living room (across the house from the kitchen) and he said "Grandma wants me to make oatmeal raisin cookies - she left the recipe on the counter." So, he did. What's really odd about it though, when my grandparents died, the contents of the house were all taken by the sons/daughters or disposed of, including her recipe box. When Jason showed me the recipe, it was HERS - written in her handwriting! No question.

It's really cool to hear others experiences with their spirits - I'm beginning to realize that there are more "beings" out there than I probably had ever learned, been taught or thought about. It's funny that you commented LindaL - I woke up at about 3am this morning and had gotten a text from YOU! I honestly think that my spirit guides name is Linda. I hadn't been able to figure it out, but I kept seeing horses and had gotten a couple of random (blank) texts from Linda....so maybe? She seems to be kind of a brash and straight-to-the-point kind of spirit. I guess some people get suggestions as to what to do from their guide. Mine just kind of kicks my butt.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't realize my phone was still sending out random texts...so Wow! Odd thing is...when I look at my phone's "history" this are no texts sent...like to you Adam from last night.


----------



## alongman (Dec 6, 2011)

LindaL said:


> I didn't realize my phone was still sending out random texts...so Wow! Odd thing is...when I look at my phone's "history" this are no texts sent...like to you Adam from last night.


It was just a random text - says "Hey you". I honestly think that my guide Linda finally found a way to wake me up - I realized that she was out there. In my phone, you are listed as "Linda" only......plausible?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish all of us believers could have a get together, I think it would be awesome. Thank you Adam for starting this thread as my family thinks I'm just alittle off. I also get feelings, such as when something is going to happen, and usually it's not for the better. Once I woke at 10:30 at night had such a feeling of doom and couldn't get ride of it, ten minutes later I got a phone call and my best friend had passed. It was very chilling, but by then I was so devestated I didn't remember the time until her husband said at the funeral that she passed at 10:30 that evening. Creepy, huh?


----------



## Miniv (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had way too many signs and visits to describe here, including ones from some of our Fur-Family. They began with my grandmother passing when I was 12. When I was almost 16 my brother was murdered and he visited several times during that following year. That was also when my Guide made himself known to me. Back then, the term "Guide" wasn't known, so I thought of him as my Guardian Angel and called him "Guardie" and still do.

My husband used to be a non-believer until his mother crossed over and she came back a year later when we went back East to attend our nephew's wedding (her grandson). She made her presence known to me, to another nephew, and then finally to Larry. I was thrilled, but the other two were a bit shook up by it all. LOL. Last year we lost one of our cats to old age and she paid visits to my two daughters and to Larry, but I missed out on that one.





There is a wonderful book entitled "Hello From Heaven" which gives people's descriptions of their experiences. It's categorized according to the different ways Loved Ones in Spirit leave signs or pay visits. The authors coined the phrase "ADC" (After Death Communication). Since then, one of the authors formed a Chat Board where people can read and share each others experiences. It's also a form of grief therapy for many who visit. I'll post the link below. When you go in to the website, you'll find the link button "Message Board" on the left panel of the page.

http://www.after-death.com/


----------



## Tab (Dec 6, 2011)

Romans 8:38-39

38 For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,

39Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

I believe that the bible is God breathed, and it frequently speaks of supernatural forces. I believe upon Jesus Christ, and when you do and trust God's word you understand that there is definitely a spiritual battle that goes on. There are angels and demons, and the Lord and Satan. People seek answers and while they are seeking the truth all sort of dangerous stumbling blocks get in the way. I think you need to be very cautious not to tamper with the dark things that are unseen.

Often times evil/dark is disguised as good and light. I believe that the woman with the tv show is a dangerous character who has either invited dark (and they give her things to say) or that she is using closed circuitry. When she says there is no heaven or heck she wants you to become confused or atheistic. The lies then get hold of you and before you know it you are lost.

My suggestion is to read the bible to seek these answers, and you will find answers if you are seeking them! It is far from the hateful book people say it is that haven't truly read it with an open mind.

I can't say if there is meaning in your pin, but perhaps God is really trying to tell you something instead. May you be blessed!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know if she is evil or not, I've never seen her, but I do know that evil and good both exsist. As I said in a previous post, I saw evil the night before I was to be babtised. I turned on the light and grabbed my bible and poof the evil being was gone. I do believe in angels both good and bad, but also am interested in beings that present themselves to us after passing. I hope it is not evil to do so, just the way I feel.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 6, 2011)

I believe Sylvia has a true gift and it is NOT based on evil. What she does for people is good...nothing "dark" about it. So she doesn't believe that there is a "H*E*L*L"...It is hers to believe...doesn't mean she is "forcing" her beliefs on others.

Oh..I could go on...but I am going to stop now....


----------



## alongman (Dec 6, 2011)

I do want to mention that Sylvia frequently talked about God and the fact that he is very real. I do believe in God. I have read the Bible. I also believe that there may be other spirits out there, all over-looked by God. I know that the Bible warns of evil, but I also believe that the spirits/angels/guides in my life have a closer "connection" to God and are guiding me based on Gods' will. I believe that if I follow the path set for me, that God will help me get to a better place.

The goal of my post was not to dispute the Bible - just to put forth an opinion that there are other forces in my life that are making (or have been making) themselves present either by my knowing how to acknowledge them or finally coming around.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 6, 2011)

I believe in good and evil......we all see it regularly within our horse ownership. I also believe in good and evil spiritually, I've experienced both. Not going to go into details, but my mother pointed out to me when I opened up to the good, I was also open to the evil. But my faith and belief protected me. It still does. And I'm not going to deny my positive experiences because of fear (which is a form of evil.)

Adam, I would say.....Fill your heart with Love and follow it. It won't let you down because where there is Love, there is God.


----------



## Tremor (Dec 7, 2011)

I do believe in spirits, more so than a god. (Yes, NOT capitalized.) So, yes I am an atheist and I would appreciate if nobody pushed their views onto me. I have been pushed away from religion because of extremists and the like. I have no interest. Thank you.

I am not sure whether or not I have had any experiences with spirits. I am a very cautious person out of fear and try not to get myself in any situations so not to attract and unwanted visitors. My parents' bedroom has a wall length mirror that I purposly try not to look into when I walk past it. I really don't want to see anything assuming anything was there besides myself.

You should see me in the dark. I run like a little kid about to wet their pants. I'm not afraid of the dark. I'm afraid of what could be in the dark.





I do however remember a time when my dad and brother were in the timber. I had trailed behind and was bored out of my mind. Of course, at seven I was walking aimlessly and had just passed this windmill and could have sworn that I heard somebody say my name. I asked my dad and brother and they both denied it. Freaks me out just thinking about it.

If I do have spirits around me I would appreciate it if they didn't make themselves present when I'm home alone or by myself. I'd rather not have to change my underwear afterwards or go to the hospital for cardiac arrest. Thanks, whomever you are.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 7, 2011)

When we moved to Nevada we lived in a duplex that had been government housing. Doors would open and close by themselves. We called him Harvey. He even did things when we had company. One day Harvey opened the front door while we were gone. My tiny yorkie got out. After that I was not so tolerant of Harvey. He would do something and I would tell him to just knock it off. I wasn't happy with him. About 2 months later we moved and Harvey stayed behind.


----------



## the pony petter (Dec 7, 2011)

This topic has made me feel relieved. Sometimes I don't know how people will respond. I am an animal communicator and healer. In fact so minis gave me the name the pony petter. ThanKs


----------



## Flying minis (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not always sure what I believe - I'm a very practical, realist, scientist. But I have had experiences that defy explanation, as have friends of mine. So I believe in God, and spirits, and yet. . . .

My brother is a Lutheran minister, and he was questioned once by another minister about his "lack of faith" because he was questioning dogma. My brother's response is one I now hold as my mantra "Of course I lack faith, if I didn't, it wouldn't be faith, it would be certainty."

My own experience . . . 1 week after my father passed on, I was at my brother's house where we were writing thank you notes. I woke up from a dream about my dad in the middle of the night, to hear my phone (which I had turned off when I went to bed) beep that I had a text message. The message was from my then 14 year old son. It simply said, "Hey Mom, Grandpa's ok."

I called my son the next morning. He hadn't sent a text, hadn't even been awake, and no text was sent according to his phone. I think my dad was telling me it was allright, and he was in a better place.

I believe there are true psychics - I also believe there are those who "rig" it - have in fact seen multiple television expose's on how they do it - which is fascinating actually. Problem is knowing who is who!

I think animals are more tuned in to spirits too, many times I know my dogs "see" things in my house that I don't.


----------



## Tab (Dec 7, 2011)

LindaL said:


> I believe Sylvia has a true gift and it is NOT based on evil. What she does for people is good...nothing "dark" about it. So she doesn't believe that there is a "H*E*L*L"...It is hers to believe...doesn't mean she is "forcing" her beliefs on others.
> 
> Oh..I could go on...but I am going to stop now....


I'm not forcing my beliefs on anyone, just putting them out there



Are you forcing your beliefs on me when you speak of your beliefs? I will not follow everything someone else believes, nor do I feel forced to do so. Similarly, I do not force anyone to read my posts.

I was also posting a reply to the OP, I had not read the rest of the replies. I agree, one should not have a spirit of fear. I do not have fear of those things that go bump in the night because I believe 1 John 4:4.

People have a natural curiosity, and that is fine, I am an extremely curious person, but some of my curiosities should remain as curiosities imo.

I believe this also because God warned me in Deuteronomy 18:9-12

And I am led to... Ephesians 6:11-12

Be blessed, and I mean it!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 7, 2011)

THANK YOU Adam for sharing. I'm a believer too. Many years ago, an older (much older) friend of mine died from lung cancer and we were really close. She was the first friend/relative to die that I had a daily relationship with. I took it really hard. The night she died, our dog would not settle down and go to sleep. I didn't learn the time of her death until the next day. And then a few days a later, in my apartment (that she had never been too), I caught a whiff of her perfume.

Most recently, I lost my grandmother the friday before Thanksgiving. It was sudden and I was by her side when she passed. I can tell you that is the most intimate thing I have ever been part of. It rocked me to my core to lose this incredible woman. She was an avid George Strait fan and I had played her some of his music before we had to make the decision to let her go (something I hope I never have to do again). 2 days later, my dad and I were getting in the truck to leave her nursing home and immediately on the radio "She let herself go" by GS. The next day, I was leaving my parents house to take the dress and jewelry to the funeral home and I switched on the radio and heard "I saw God today" by GS and immediately lost it. The next song was "Cowgirls don't cry" (I was the family cowgirl out of 5 granddaughters). Finally, composed myself, dropped off the dress and jewelry and stopped for gas. Jumped back into the truck and heard the last verse of a GS song. This is literally the only part of the song I heard...."Thanks for everything".

I can only believe that the song choices and exact moments when I heard these songs or verses (exactly when I turned the radio on) was her talking to me.

_"She let herself go. I saw God today. Thanks for everything." _I don't hear this much George Strait EVER.

I believe in Sylvia Brown. She seems genuine every time I've watched her and would love to meet her one day.


----------



## Davie (Dec 7, 2011)

Adam, I too have had some experiences with spirits. The first when I was really young, I woke in the middle of the night and went to tell my parents that a good friend of mine from the rabbit club had come to say goodbye as she had died and something to do with fire (my parents and her parents belonged to the same rabbit club). The next morning my mother sat me down and told me indeed she had died the morning of my dream--I won't go into details. That stopped me from dreaming for many years.

When I had my first breast cancer surgery and I was coming out of anesthia (sp) I saw my very special Aunt Essie at the foot of my gurney. It was not until days later that I was told she had a massive stroke about the time of my surgery and was never able to communicate after that--she told me she was watching over me and everything would be fine. She lived for several years after that, in a nursing home never able to talk and never showing signs of knowing who we were.

But the one that set me back the most was after my mother died. It was always a given that my brother (we are both adopted) was the special one in her eyes. Mother died in Aug 2004, and I was attending the 2004 AMHR Nationals, I stopped by to visit with Bonnie Fogg about one of my stallions that she had read a year or so earlier but wanted an update on him. My oldest son was standing beside me. Bonnie looked at me and said "Before I can tell you about Joe who is the lady standing behind the man at your side"--no one was there--Bonnie said that until she told me what that Lady wanted to say she was not leaving--well to make a long story short it was my Mother, Bonnie called her by name and said that Mother needed to let me know that she knew she had hurt me badly favoring my brother over me but that she never intentionally meant to do the harm she did and that she now realized it and needed to tell me how sorry she was. That she was with her entire family and all was well and that Aunt Essie would join them before Christmas. Then she said Love you all and left--a breeze crossed both James and I (we were inside a building). We just looked at each other stunned--Bonnie then said now I can read Joe, but that Lady was just extremely presistent and would not go away until she made her point--that was my mother to a tee.

My Aunt Essie passed away between Thanksgiving and Christmas that year during the early morning hours and she came to my room, the dog started growling and woke me up. There was Aunt Essie standing by my bedside, a picture of health and glowing with a beautiful smile and said I'm leaving, you will be fine and do well, your mother is waiting for me as she said she told you she would. I had a great life and so will you, I felt a hand stroke my forhead as she turned and left saying we are watching over you.

So Adam, count me amoung those that do believe that those that have passed before us can talk to us--and yes my entire family is very religous and believes in GOD.

The visits are few and far between but I sometimes get the feeling that someone is near -- the ruffle of my hair or a slight pressure on my cheek (my aunt used to kiss my cheek when I was little)and I know I was just visited for a short second or two.


----------



## sundancer (Dec 8, 2011)

Sylvia Brown is facinating! I love watching her do her thing on TV. I would love to see her live sometime.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Marty (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to believe certain things out of "need" which is usually the case. Many things have happened but most of them I can explain rationally. Some I cannot.

As far as Sylvia Browne, I feel she is a huge fake who preys on desperate and grieving people like me.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 10, 2011)

If I could type in the music for Twilight Zone I would. I doubt my posts makes it in. I tried to reply last night and my computer went crazy. This topic alone is misalligned on my view of the Back Porch. My computer is making keystrokes that I am not making. Seriously. Last night I attempted to post, basically giving my personal opinion from personal experiences about you have to be very careful about opening yourself up to this type of "belief" for lack of a better word. I also used to watch Sylvia on Montel's show, I bought her books. I was so grieved about my granddad's death I was desperate. He was my rock and my best friend. Dammit the keystroke "thing" just happened again. Ok , I needed answers about where he was, how he was, and who would replace him in my life. Dang it, what I am typing is disappearing. This is ticking me off. What I was attempting to convey is that I personally believe that distinguishing between a "gift of the spirit" (Galations, yes I could give you chapter and reverse but prefer you read entire book) AND SORCERY. oops, just had to correct another typo that I did not do. This is crazy. What I am trying to say is that I do believe certain people are gifted. I have prophetic dreams that scare the *#@! out of me. If I could return the gift I would and although people I trust have told me it is that type gift yous should use for good I still find it disturbing. But if you do not know where that gift is coming from you had better be careful. I believe there is a dark side. When I was a teen-ager we did all sorts of crazy things like seances (sp?), visiting graveyards middle of the night, hours of OUIJA board, etc. In 2001 I became a Christian. Yeah, I had been baptized as a kid but as I recently put it to the preacher that performed that baptism 40 years ago "it just didn't take". When I truly came to know the Lord, I threw away my Sylvia books. I did not want them to end up in anyone's hands. I do not believe she is without a gift, but as long as I do not know the origin of it I do not want to delve there any longer. I truly believe that some people are psychic and IF I had a loved one that was missing I would for sure consult one because of course in that type situation time would be of the essence. That being said, a gift of the Spirit and "sorcery" are totally different. The Bible condems sorcery right there with lying, abominations, and all types of lewd behavior. I am just saying be careful of what you open yourself up to. I do not wish to offend anyone, but I believe we all have that little voice within us that tells us right from wrong.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 10, 2011)

Marty I'm with you on this one.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 10, 2011)

Sonya said:


> Marty I'm with you on this one.


I believe she is making big money off of people grieving, but I cannot not say she is fake, I guess I honestly just did not want to spell out that she might be evil. Honestly, she seems to have a gift, and honestly I do not have a good feeling about her not knowing for sure how she is able to do what she does...just saying...I crossed her off my list places to seek answers a long time ago.


----------

